# Chaotic bike commute. LOL!



## RENO (Oct 2, 2014)

http://vimeo.com/106226560


----------



## jimk (Oct 2, 2014)

That's insane.  That had to have been choreographed.  And the choreographer deserves an oscar!
PS:  I'm an urban bike commuter and had a couple close shaves this morning, but nothing like that stuff


----------



## RENO (Oct 2, 2014)

jimk said:


> That's insane.  That had to have been choreographed.  And the choreographer deserves an oscar!
> PS:  I'm an urban bike commuter and had a couple close shaves this morning, but nothing like that stuff


Yeah, definitely choreographed. :lol: Pretty incredible choreography! Had to have taken many weeks practicing to get that timing right with all the people, cars, bikes, etc... Some extremely close passes...


----------



## andrec10 (Oct 2, 2014)

More like photoshopped in some way!


----------



## jimk (Oct 2, 2014)

andrec10 said:


> More like photoshopped in some way!


Yeah, some sort of special effects like used in films.  Same types of cars in tightest lines of action.


----------



## RENO (Oct 2, 2014)

From watching it several times, I think it's all filmed together, but the cars, bikes, etc... are going very slow and they speed everything up for the final film.....


----------

